# مشروع صناعة نترات البوتاسيوم



## shireenj (4 مارس 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في ارسال كتب او مواقع او اي معلومات عن صناعة نترات البوتاسيوم


----------



## chady chkeir (21 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122734.htmlأطلب مساعدة عن مشروع انتاج نترات البوتاسيوم


----------

